
Decorators, unwrapped: How do they work (PyCon 2017) - happy-go-lucky
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UBSyD1RkOX0
======
happy-go-lucky
Slides can be found at: [https://speakerdeck.com/pycon2017/katie-silverio-
decorators-...](https://speakerdeck.com/pycon2017/katie-silverio-decorators-
unwrapped-how-do-they-work)

